# NSW Central West 489 visa



## razi_zaheer (Jul 15, 2014)

Dears Member

Is there anyone in this group who had applied for NSW Central WEST on 20th August ? I did apply but haven't receive any confirmation email.


BR
Razi


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

razi_zaheer said:


> Dears Member
> 
> Is there anyone in this group who had applied for NSW Central WEST on 20th August ? I did apply but haven't receive any confirmation email.
> 
> ...


I have not seen in the expat bro


----------



## razi_zaheer (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi guys, please help where I can find people who applied for Central West 489 visa  

Still RDA did not confirm about receipt of my application and fee.


----------



## shree432 (Nov 4, 2016)

Hello All,

I have applied for 489 Central west and had got the ITA. I have not applied main application as I am confused if Central west has enough IT jobs. 

I would like to hear from someone who is NSW and on 489 Visa to guide if its really worthy to go for 489 to this state and its small province and may not have enough opportunities for IT people. Apart from that as per 489 visa I have to work in Central west for 1 year and live 2 years in total. Hence I am little worried on that part what if I dont get job in Central west. 

Thanks in advance,
Shree


----------



## shrikanthmahadevan (Feb 5, 2019)

Hi shree432.,

What occupation did you apply for? what is your points breakdown and when did you apply?


----------



## shrikanthmahadevan (Feb 5, 2019)

Hi,
I'm also waiting for RDA's confirmation.


----------



## shree432 (Nov 4, 2016)

I have applied for 263111 - Network engineer. 

Is there anyone who did some research in the area and is it really good to choose Central west in 489 category as we have to 2 years there and I am worried about the job market. 

Anyone living in NSW around central west can please answer,

Thanks,


----------



## shrikanthmahadevan (Feb 5, 2019)

When did you get your invite?


----------



## shree432 (Nov 4, 2016)

I got ITA in 2nd week of December 2018. 

Did you or someone did some analysis about 489 visa, as its temp visa and what are possibilities of getting job in Central west region and the living conditions there.


----------



## shrikanthmahadevan (Feb 5, 2019)

*what is your points break down*



shree432 said:


> I got ITA in 2nd week of December 2018.
> 
> Did you or someone did some analysis about 489 visa, as its temp visa and what are possibilities of getting job in Central west region and the living conditions there.


What is your points break down??


----------



## shree432 (Nov 4, 2016)

here is my points break down

Age: 25
English: 10
Skill: 10
Education: 15
State nomination : 10
Total: 70


----------



## shree432 (Nov 4, 2016)

Hello there,

I would like if anybody applied for NSW Central west visa and waiting for Grant. I have applied on 26th Jan and waiting for the reply from them.

Anyone on same boat?

Thanks,


----------



## khoaduong (May 18, 2015)

Hi,

I'm waiting for Central West reopen on this Aug to apply.


----------



## Baljeet20186 (Mar 16, 2019)

Hi Guys,

If you guys have any knowledge of this region kindly share your views. How much easy/difficult it would be to settle down in the region as with 489 we have to spend 2 years in the region.

As we might not end up in our skilled job and have to rely on other jobs what are the possibilities of that?

For people like us will it be possible to grab other administrative/clerical jobs in the region?


Thanks,
Baljeet


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

Guys,

I'm applying to NSW Central West and they're asking to upload the "Skill Select Report" but it's not clear if this report is the Points Summary or the EOI itself in pdf format.
Have anyone registered for invitation already?

Thanks


----------



## fakhruddin (Mar 30, 2018)

GSM82 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm applying to NSW Central West and they're asking to upload the "Skill Select Report" but it's not clear if this report is the Points Summary or the EOI itself in pdf format.
> Have anyone registered for invitation already?
> ...


I think they require EOI pdf.

Did you research if I.T. has a job market over there?


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

fakhruddin said:


> I think they require EOI pdf.
> 
> Did you research if I.T. has a job market over there?


Just a little bit on SEEK, not many opportunities, my priority is South Australia that i already applied, Central West would be my insurance bet before November changes.


----------



## fakhruddin (Mar 30, 2018)

GSM82 said:


> Just a little bit on SEEK, not many opportunities, my priority is South Australia that i already applied, Central West would be my insurance bet before November changes.


So is it ok if you apply for multiple 489s? Will it not cause issues like "commitment towards state" in case of SA?


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

fakhruddin said:


> So is it ok if you apply for multiple 489s? Will it not cause issues like "commitment towards state" in case of SA?


I believe that since you're using different EOI's it won't be a problem.


----------



## fakhruddin (Mar 30, 2018)

GSM82 said:


> I believe that since you're using different EOI's it won't be a problem.


Oh Ok. Thanks for the clarification. All the best for SA. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

GSM82 said:


> Just a little bit on SEEK, not many opportunities, my priority is South Australia that i already applied, Central West would be my insurance bet before November changes.


SA doesn't include 263111 to 489 now, it's not even in their high point category. May I know how did you apply?


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

rhassan said:


> SA doesn't include 263111 to 489 now, it's not even in their high point category. May I know how did you apply?


i applied on 04/07 while it was still open.
Even Central West is now closed to applications, so if you're overseas you can apply only in november for the new regional visa.


----------



## khoaduong (May 18, 2015)

GSM82 said:


> i applied on 04/07 while it was still open.
> Even Central West is now closed to applications, so if you're overseas you can apply only in november for the new regional visa.


Did you received any confirmation email after applied to NSW Central West?


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

khoaduong said:


> Did you received any confirmation email after applied to NSW Central West?


No, did you?


----------



## khoaduong (May 18, 2015)

GSM82 said:


> i applied on 04/07 while it was still open.
> Even Central West is now closed to applications, so if you're overseas you can apply only in november for the new regional visa.


Did you receive any confirmation email after applied to NSW Central West?


----------



## khoaduong (May 18, 2015)

GSM82 said:


> No, did you?


Neither do I.


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

khoaduong said:


> Neither do I.


I believe the confirmation was only onscreen after applying online.


----------



## khoaduong (May 18, 2015)

GSM82 said:


> I believe the confirmation was only onscreen after applying online.


I sent an email to ask them about that.


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

khoaduong said:


> Neither do I.


Didn't get any email confirmation either. Maybe they'll only reply to people who are selected in three weeks.


----------



## khoaduong (May 18, 2015)

rhassan said:


> Didn't get any email confirmation either. Maybe they'll only reply to people who are selected in three weeks.


But on their website, it states that after submitting the 1st step, you will get a confirmation email.


----------



## ADC1 (Aug 13, 2019)

Did anyone get email for invite or rejection for central west 489?Website says they will inform in either case


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi All,

Did anyone got any update from Central West on 489? I applied on 5th August under 263111 with 80 pts (70+10).


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

Not yet, they said 3 weeks so expect it until 26th August.


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

GSM82 said:


> Not yet, they said 3 weeks so expect it until 26th August.


Thank you so much

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## vutantien (Apr 17, 2018)

Two weeks have been passed, there's a week to wait for. Has anyone got the pre-invite?


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

vutantien said:


> Two weeks have been passed, there's a week to wait for. Has anyone got the pre-invite?


I didn't get any response yet, code 263111 with 70+10 pts.

Whats your code and points?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## vutantien (Apr 17, 2018)

a.hafeez.m said:


> I didn't get any response yet, code 263111 with 70+10 pts.
> 
> Whats your code and points?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Same 263111 with 75+5 points.


----------



## ADC1 (Aug 13, 2019)

Hi All,

Any news yet?


----------



## khoaduong (May 18, 2015)

ADC1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any news yet?


Not yet.


----------



## tinnguyent (Aug 22, 2019)

I’ve got the ITA early morning ~8AM today (GMT+10) for 261312 Developer Programmer with 85 (75+5) points, which the process took place as below:
- 06/08: Step 1 - Registered on the RDACW website.
- 14/08: Received invitation to apply for Step 2.
- 19/08: Step 2 - Submitted full application for assessment.
- 20/08: Got an email from the region stating that the application had been assessed with the positive result for state nomination and processing fee must to be paid so the application could be referred to NSW for state nomination.
- 21/08: Step 3 - Paid the application assessment fee of $A770 and got informed that the application was sent to the state government.
- 22/08: ITA issued.

Everything happened much more quickly than I thought! Every action I made was at the end of a day and then I got responded on the next morning, which makes me happily surprised.

My primary target is 189 or 190 (QLD), by being single and taking an interpretation test I hope my EOI will be selected for invitation. Having received an ITA for 489 is good though as it secures my Australian dream.

The local government indicated on their website that successful applications will receive the invitation to apply for Step 2 via email, so make sure you have checked the spam folder in addition to your inbox. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

Many Congratulations to you..

Anyone else got any update in any occupation ? anyone for 263111? 





tinnguyent said:


> I’ve got the ITA early morning ~8AM today (GMT+10) for 261312 Developer Programmer with 85 (75+5) points, which the process took place as below:
> - 06/08: Step 1 - Registered on the RDACW website.
> - 14/08: Received invitation to apply for Step 2.
> - 19/08: Step 2 - Submitted full application for assessment.
> ...


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

from which email address you received confirmation and invitation to apply for Step 2? can you share that email address?




tinnguyent said:


> I’ve got the ITA early morning ~8AM today (GMT+10) for 261312 Developer Programmer with 85 (75+5) points, which the process took place as below:
> - 06/08: Step 1 - Registered on the RDACW website.
> - 14/08: Received invitation to apply for Step 2.
> - 19/08: Step 2 - Submitted full application for assessment.
> ...


----------



## ADC1 (Aug 13, 2019)

Congratulations !


----------



## tinnguyent (Aug 22, 2019)

a.hafeez.m said:


> from which email address you received confirmation and invitation to apply for Step 2? can you share that email address?


It's the email address I registered online with RDACW.


----------



## ADC1 (Aug 13, 2019)

I think he meant senders email address


----------



## tinnguyent (Aug 22, 2019)

ah sorry I misunderstood, the email address is migration[at]rdacentralwest.org.au which you can find on the same page of 489 on their website.

p/s: expatforum doesn't allow me to post link or email on my post as I haven't yet reached the sufficient points requirement.


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

tinnguyent said:


> ah sorry I misunderstood, the email address is migration[at]rdacentralwest.org.au which you can find on the same page of 489 on their website.
> 
> 
> 
> p/s: expatforum doesn't allow me to post link or email on my post as I haven't yet reached the sufficient points requirement.


Thank you. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## vutantien (Apr 17, 2018)

Congratulations! There were only 100 invited applicants but you were chosen, like won a lottery!


----------



## tinnguyent (Aug 22, 2019)

vutantien said:


> Congratulations! There were only 100 invited applicants but you were chosen, like won a lottery!


thank you, I didn’t expect this honestly, my preferences are 189 or 190 though.


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

tinnguyent said:


> thank you, I didn’t expect this honestly, my preferences are 189 or 190 though.


You are lucky that you got invite.
Don't lose the opportunity you have in hand.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ADC1 (Aug 13, 2019)

a.hafeez.m said:


> tinnguyent said:
> 
> 
> > thank you, I didn’t expect this honestly, my preferences are 189 or 190 though.
> ...


True that! I got my rejection email today


----------



## haseeb907 (Mar 20, 2017)

Dont worry at all my friend, after 16th Nov when points will change, there will be several new opportunities in region as well as for 189 type category.

Could you please let me know what was your occupation code, total points including 10 points for 489 and the date for your EOI?

Many thanks my friend


----------



## ADC1 (Aug 13, 2019)

haseeb907 said:


> Dont worry at all my friend, after 16th Nov when points will change, there will be several new opportunities in region as well as for 189 type category.
> 
> Could you please let me know what was your occupation code, total points including 10 points for 489 and the date for your EOI?
> 
> Many thanks my friend


Thanks for the positivity! 261312, 5 Aug 2019, 70+10


----------



## Optimussprime (Aug 23, 2019)

That's what I also meant to say.

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Optimussprime (Aug 23, 2019)

I'm with 75+5 from 263111... Waiting...

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Optimussprime (Aug 23, 2019)

a.hafeez.m said:


> Many Congratulations to you..
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else got any update in any occupation ? anyone for 263111?


I'm with 75+10 from 263111... Waiting...

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Optimussprime (Aug 23, 2019)

ADC1 said:


> Thanks for the positivity! 261312, 5 Aug 2019, 70+10





tinnguyent said:


> Iâ€ve got the ITA early morning ~8AM today (GMT+10) for 261312 Developer Programmer with 85 (75+5) points, which the process took place as below:
> - 06/08: Step 1 - Registered on the RDACW website.
> - 14/08: Received invitation to apply for Step 2.
> - 19/08: Step 2 - Submitted full application for assessment.
> ...


A small query.

During Step 1 Registration.

For Skill assessment and as well as English test certificate.

Do you Notarized/made affidavit as True Copy with Signature before uploading it?

Why I have this doubt is because they mentioned it as "Certified" Skill assessment and "Certified" English test results.

Since you have got positive 489 invite. 
I wish to know how you uploaded it.

You uploaded Just a simple certificate or as Notarized True copy?

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beemer (Jun 4, 2018)

I'm 263111 too still waiting, 70 + 10. Do you think they've invited the people they want? And we're all just going to get rejection?


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

Beemer said:


> I'm 263111 too still waiting, 70 + 10. Do you think they've invited the people they want? And we're all just going to get rejection?


I believe so, because it was the only region to open for 263111, i think they're saving places for November's new regional visa!


----------



## tinnguyent (Aug 22, 2019)

a.hafeez.m said:


> You are lucky that you got invite.
> Don't lose the opportunity you have in hand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I’ll take your words seriously, I did a stupid thing that I updated my 190 QLD yesterday morning which takes me out of the queue for invitation. I’ll lodge the visa anyway and see how my 189 goes. Thank you for your reminder. 



ADC1 said:


> True that! I got my rejection email today


I’m sad and sorry to know this, don’t loose hope and consider CCL from naati for another 5 points (for my language it’s much more difficult than taking PTE anyway  ).



Optimussprime said:


> A small query.
> 
> During Step 1 Registration.
> 
> ...


I uploaded the certified copy of my skills assessment and PTE results.



Beemer said:


> I'm 263111 too still waiting, 70 + 10. Do you think they've invited the people they want? And we're all just going to get rejection?


Now I’m inclined to this side of opinion, because they have the right to do so. X-(


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

ADC1 said:


> True that! I got my rejection email today


Oh so sad to hear that, what is your occupation and total points with state points?

I didn't get any email or update yet!!

My points are 70+10, 263111.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

vutantien said:


> Congratulations! There were only 100 invited applicants but you were chosen, like won a lottery!


How do you know RDA CW only invited 100 people on 489?

For 189 we know there were only 100 invites in August round. For 2631xx cut off is 14/7/19 for 80 pts. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

GSM82 said:


> I believe so, because it was the only region to open for 263111, i think they're saving places for November's new regional visa!


If they have invited required already and they are not going to send further invites anymore. They shall notify all people who are waiting via rejection email, we are hanging and waiting 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Optimussprime (Aug 23, 2019)

tinnguyent said:


> I’ll take your words seriously, I did a stupid thing that I updated my 190 QLD yesterday morning which takes me out of the queue for invitation. I’ll lodge the visa anyway and see how my 189 goes. Thank you for your reminder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You uploaded sealed notarized copies? 


Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Didokev (Oct 28, 2018)

a.hafeez.m said:


> How do you know RDA CW only invited 100 people on 489?
> 
> For 189 we know there were only 100 invites in August round. For 2631xx cut off is 14/7/19 for 80 pts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


It seems that people on 263111 occupation may get invite next week or maybe they have decided not to nominate anybody. I spoke with them this week and they stated that emails will be sent this coming week on the status of our applications. They also mentioned that more applications were received on 263111 compared with other occupations. Let's keep our fingers crossed till we get an update from any 263111 applicant or RDACW.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

Didokev said:


> It seems that people on 263111 occupation may get invite next week or maybe they have decided not to nominate anybody. I spoke with them this week and they stated that emails will be sent this coming week on the status of our applications. They also mentioned that more applications were received on 263111 compared with other occupations. Let's keep our fingers crossed till we get an update from any 263111 applicant or RDACW.
> 
> 
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Thanks for update.
Atleast there is some hoping for invite.



****************
Computer Network & Systems Engineer*

ACS: 12/03/2018*

Points Breakdown:

Age: 25*
Edu: 15*
Exp: 10*
Eng: 20 - PTE- L87, R90, W90, S90 - 2nd attempt (13/03/2019) 

EOI 189: 70 (DOE: 07/04/2019)

EOI 190 (VIC): 75 (DOE: 07/04/2019)

EOI 190 (NSW): 75 (DOE: 07/04/2019)

EOI 489 (NSW): 80 (DOE: 06/08/2019)


ITA: Waiting

****************


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

Anyone got any update? Invite or rejection?


----------



## Didokev (Oct 28, 2018)

a.hafeez.m said:


> Anyone got any update? Invite or rejection?


Update is that all invites for central west were sent last week to successful applicants and that rejection emails will be sent to unsuccessful applicants this week. However, I am yet to hear of an invite on 263111 occupation. All the same, let hope for the best until we hear get their email. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

Didokev said:


> Update is that all invites for central west were sent last week to successful applicants and that rejection emails will be sent to unsuccessful applicants this week. However, I am yet to hear of an invite on 263111 occupation. All the same, let hope for the best until we hear get their email. :fingerscrossed:


As of now 1 ITA and 1 rejection both related to software engineering/developer.

For 263111, no updates (ITA or rejection email) as of yet.


----------



## Didokev (Oct 28, 2018)

a.hafeez.m said:


> As of now 1 ITA and 1 rejection both related to software engineering/developer.
> 
> For 263111, no updates (ITA or rejection email) as of yet.


Yeah, 2 rejections have been recorded on Civil Engineering occupation today.


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

a.hafeez.m said:


> As of now 1 ITA and 1 rejection both related to software engineering/developer.
> 
> For 263111, no updates (ITA or rejection email) as of yet.


Where did you get this info of ITA?


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

I just received this standard reply against my query to Central West invitations, according to the reply, they issued all invitations last weeks, if you didn't get it yet, then wait for a rejection email.



> There has been an overwhelming number of registrations received for all occupations and they have been logged and assessed as fast as possible. All invitations have been issued at this time and I am in the process of emailing unsuccessful registrants.
> 
> L**** *****
> Regional Visa Officer
> ...


So I guess nobody got 263111 invites including me, now the only chance is 189 or 491.


----------



## Didokev (Oct 28, 2018)

rhassan said:


> I just received this standard reply against my query to Central West invitations, according to the reply, they issued all invitations last weeks, if you didn't get it yet, then wait for a rejection email.
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess nobody got 263111 invites including me, now the only chance is 189 or 491.


Same info I received yesterday.


----------



## a.hafeez.m (Feb 6, 2018)

I sent email yesterday, asked for update. Received below reply today.

" 
There has been an overwhelming number of registrations received for all occupations and they have been logged and assessed as fast as possible. All invitations have been issued at this time and I am in the process of emailing unsuccessful registrants.
"

So luck is not with me.


----------



## vutantien (Apr 17, 2018)

I've got the rejection email today also. Code 263111 75+10 points.


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

Also received rejection e-mail today.

But had already received invite from SA anyway.
So good luck in november guys, i believe all regions will reopen for the new visa on our ANZSCO code.


----------

